
GM’s Mark Reuss: ‘Make no mistake, we’re moving to a driverless future - jquseless
https://www.auto-enthusiasts-news.com/2018/08/mark-reuss-gm-driverless-future-coming-soon.html
======
megamindbrian2
Are any of these companies doing anything to improve public transportation?

